

Ask HN: Why not have external links open in new tabs on HN? - beyond


======
goodside
Because overriding the default behavior is trivial (middle-click in most
browsers), but restoring it when it's been overridden by JS is not.

If you think that external links should, in general, be opened in new tabs,
I'd say that's what extensions are for.

~~~
chime
Not everyone has a middle-click or even a mouse. I use Cmd+Click (or
Ctrl+Click) on HN but on reddit, a single-click works. On a laptop with a
trackpad, it is much easier to tap once than to do a keyboard + click or tap.

------
kjell
This would be a nice preference. I only say so because on an iPad opening
links in a new tab is a pain.

